# Carte graphique MacBook Pro 13" 2011 Intel HD Graphics 3000



## -Guillaume- (4 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais savoir si la configuration suivante peut être suffisante pour des logiciels comme (Adobe Premiere Pro CS5, Adobe After Effects CS5, iMovie, Final Cut Studio, Blender etc.)

MacBook Pro 8.1 

Processeur : Intel Core i5 2415M 2.3GHz
Processeur graphique : Intel HD Graphics 3000 512Mo 
Disque dur : Seagate Momentus XT 320Go 7400Tr/Min 32Mo 
Mémoire vive (RAM) : 8Go DDR3 1333MHz (2x4Go)

Ce chipset integré est il suffisant ? (Je ne joue pas aux jeux vidéos)

Merci


----------



## beats02 (4 Juin 2011)

-Guillaume- a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si la configuration suivante peut être suffisante pour des logiciels comme (Adobe Premiere Pro CS5, Adobe After Effects CS5, iMovie, Final Cut Studio, Blender etc.)
> 
> ...


Largement , tu peux foncer , tu auras aucun problème .


----------



## Garvleiz (5 Juin 2011)

Oui cela sufira largement.
Comment as tu mis une carte graphique Intel HD 3000 512mo alors que celle qui est vendu avec un c.g. intel hd 3000 384mo


----------



## -Guillaume- (5 Juin 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas changé de chipset intégré, c'est bien une HD Graphics 3000 d'origine. 
Je me demande simplement si cela peut suffire et si une carte graphique dédiée est utile.


----------



## Garvleiz (5 Juin 2011)

Caracteristique technique mac book pro 2011:
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/specs-13inch.html


----------



## -Guillaume- (5 Juin 2011)

J'ai 512Mo sur ma carte graphique car j'ai 8Go de RAM, le modèle d'origine en possède 4.


----------



## Garvleiz (6 Juin 2011)

Alors moi aussi... desole je ne savais pas que quand tu dooublais ta Ram tu ×2 ta Ram.
Cool merci


----------



## ayoubitou (6 Juin 2011)

Garvleiz a dit:


> Oui cela sufira largement.
> Comment as tu mis une carte graphique Intel HD 3000 512mo alors que celle qui est vendu avec un c.g. intel hd 3000 384mo




Intel HD Graphics 3000

Au lancement, le processeur Intel HD Graphics 3000 affecte une puissance de base de 384 Mo pour les processus vidéo et de démarrage. Par exemple, un MacBook Pro (13 pouces, début 2011) doté de 4 Go de RAM installée dispose de 3.7 Go de mémoire disponible pour Mac OS X et les applications (4096-384=3712). En ce qui concerne les portables mis à niveau vers 8 Go de RAM, le processeur Intel HD Graphices 3000 affecte 512 Mo de mémoire système au lieu de 384 Mo. Par exemple, un MacBook Pro (15 pouces, début 2011) doté de 8 Go de RAM dispose de 7,6 Go de mémoire disponible (8192-512=7680)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3246?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Garvleiz (6 Juin 2011)

Ouais super je viens de doubler ma carte graphique sans avoir touché mon mac book pro.
:bebe:


----------



## lexington (26 Décembre 2011)

bonjour j' ai un macbook pro 13 P avec la carte graphic citée précédement mais je n'ai que 384Mo de RAM car sur mon process je n'ai que 4 Go de RAM. Comment faire pour passer en 512 Mo sur ma carte graphic....... merci d' avance pour votre aide je suis vraiment perdu et j' ai vraiment besoin de savoir si une solution est possible.

Merci


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Décembre 2011)

lexington: la solution est simple ! 
.
.
.
Il te suffit de ... lire les messages du post dans lequel tu viens d'écrire !
C'est vraiment simple chez Apple tu vois.


----------



## Bambouille (28 Décembre 2011)

ayoubitou a dit:


> Intel HD Graphics 3000
> 
> Au lancement, le processeur Intel HD Graphics 3000 affecte une puissance de base de 384 Mo pour les processus vidéo et de démarrage. Par exemple, un MacBook Pro (13 pouces, début 2011) doté de 4 Go de RAM installée dispose de 3.7 Go de mémoire disponible pour Mac OS X et les applications (4096-384=3712). En ce qui concerne les portables mis à niveau vers 8 Go de RAM, le processeur Intel HD Graphices 3000 affecte 512 Mo de mémoire système au lieu de 384 Mo. Par exemple, un MacBook Pro (15 pouces, début 2011) doté de 8 Go de RAM dispose de 7,6 Go de mémoire disponible (8192-512=7680)
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3246?viewlocale=fr_FR



Très intéressant 
Du coup je viens de commander 2 barrettes de 4 Go chez Crucial


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Décembre 2011)

C'est en effet un argument pour racheter de la RAM ..... ailleurs que chez Apple ! 
Le HD3000 n'est pas très performant, mais le passer à 512 de VRAM permet vraiment d'améliorer les perfs courantes et certains logiciels, pourtant non 3D.


----------

